

How Facebook eclipsed Google in 2010 - solipsist
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/social.media/12/30/facebook.beats.google.cashmore/index.html

======
wglb
I am finding the CNN articles less interesting than what I like to see here on
HN. This particular title reminds me of a somewhat sarcastic basketball
coach's retort to a reporter who asked "How did you win, coach?" he replied
"by scoring more points".

From the article _Facebook is only "beating" Google if we limit the playing
field to the Web._ and from earlier in the article _Let's begin by admitting
that the Hitwise data doesn't represent the whole truth._

So it isn't even clear that they scored more points.

~~~
solipsist
Excellent analogy and I wholeheartedly agree that CNN's articles (especially
the technology ones) are going downhill. However, I thought the topic itself
was interesting (Google vs. Facebook) and that's why I submitted it.

